# November '08 Photo Challenge - "Underdogs"



## TwistMyArm (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to everyone who took part last month. We had another large number of submissions for the October challenge and hopefully we'll have just as many for November. The challenge theme for November will be "Underdogs"

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is Nov 30
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The attached photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
- All submitted photos will be posted in a new thread within the first week of the following month

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Nov '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## Kittyy (Nov 4, 2008)

Which definition of Underdogs are you looking for?

Either way, it sounds challenging. I'll make sure to double check my photo size beforehand to make sure I don't get DQ'ed.

Ironic. Your quote from Matt Good. Underdogs happens to be one of Matthew Good Band's older albums.


----------



## Cmbphotography (Nov 8, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by Underdogs?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitions for m-w.com: 
Underdog
1 : a loser or predicted loser in a struggle or contest 2 : a victim of injustice or persecution

I was looking for definition number 1, but if people are concerned about how to go about it they can use definition number 2, which will open up some more possibilities.


----------



## m33kr0b (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying. I was worried that I was going to have to take a picture of the underneath of my dog.... I am sure that he is happy about this as well


----------



## Neuner (Nov 21, 2008)

TwistMyArm said:


> Definitions for m-w.com:
> Underdog
> 2 : a victim of injustice or persecution



Or in other words, submit a standard photo of a poverished kid/person in a third world country and you will get the most votes.


----------



## jasonkt (Nov 23, 2008)

In the past I have always agreed with the voted winner, although I've still yet to win myself... I don't think a "standard" photo of anything will win, even if it is a sad looking child.  I think people here who want to feel better about themselves when confronted with such an image understand that the child won't benefit from a pity vote in a photo contest.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok so I tried a couple times to submit a photo and I am pretty sure I am doing it right but I keep getting my mail returned saying there is no mailbox by that name.

Any help?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 25, 2008)

Alleh Lindquist said:


> Ok so I tried a couple times to submit a photo and I am pretty sure I am doing it right but I keep getting my mail returned saying there is no mailbox by that name.
> 
> Any help?



Alleh, It has come to my attention that there may be a problem with the email account. 

For this month only could you please submit your photo via PM? Please ensure that all of the regular information is included. In this case you can link to an off site photo, but please ensure that that link will still be active when I go to post the photos in December. 

This goes for anyone who may have submitted a photo, but has yet to receive a response. Please resubmit your entry as a PM to me. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Neuner (Nov 26, 2008)

jasonkt said:


> .. I don't think a "standard" photo of anything will win, even if it is a sad looking child.



Then you need to look at other competitions (not just on TPC).  You can pretty much bet that it will be the one that wins even with a mediocre photo.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 1, 2008)

Since the forum migration we have been experiencing some problems with the Gallery. We'll try to correct the problem and submit the photos tomorrow evening. 

Once again I'll ask that people who had submitted photos in November, but did not receive a response, resubmits their photos. You'll have one extra day to submit. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

